# Windows replaced bad clusters in file



## messiahnet

If chkdsk /r gives me "Windows replaced bad clusters in file X" for very large amount of files, does that usually mean I have a bad hard drive?  It's taking hours to "replace" them.  How do I determine whether or not I should continue using this drive??? What exactly is a bad cluster?  Is it the same as a bad sector???


----------



## Cromewell

You can still use the drive, either partition it so the bad clusters are in the partition you don't want to use or wait however long for windows to patch things up and flag them.

A cluster is a group of sectors.

one more thing: you might want to back up anything you will need.  If there are bad clusters being found and this isn't the first scan you've done there is some problem


----------



## messiahnet

*Thanks*

Thank You much


----------

